# Night stop required between Calais and Millau



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Any suggestions for a night stop, roughly half way between Calais and Millau? Campsite preferred, but will use an aire in desperation. 

Cheers

Russell


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

when are you going as we are heading this way on 26th aug heading for the sun ( spain)

according to autoroute calais to millau 576 miles.

we stay at a site south of paris 205 miles from paris if you stopped here it would increase the mileage to 581 miles

according to your posting on your recent italy trip this site ( takes camping cheques open all year heated outdoor pool) naturist this site my be of interest to you, pm me i will give you further details.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Russell,

I don't have personal experience of sites in that area close to the autoroute. If it were me I'd choose between:
Beaugency
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=590
and Mennetou-sur-cher
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=2596

both of which I have stayed at.

Dave


----------



## capitanjohn (Nov 16, 2006)

We have stopped at Gien a few times just off the free rd A77. The site is just over the town bridge by the river, also there is an aire on the town side just south of the bridge.
Last week we stopped at St Pourcain sur Sioule which is a bit further south also on the free rd N9, the aire and the site are both in the town, we like both but for only 10 euros the site is our choice.

Regards John.


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

*gien site*

this site sounds perfect for our trip also, do have an address/gps cord please


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hi Russell

Is Chartres too far from Millau? 365 miles, most on Autoroute. The municipal there is good, we've used it a few times when heading through west of Paris. Then 215 miles to Calais.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

*Re: gien site*



lucy2 said:


> this site sounds perfect for our trip also, do have an address/gps cord please


Hi Lucy from his description I think its here: http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=47....47.682137,2.624236&spn=0.001726,0.005284&z=18
GPS. 47.682195,2.623549

There's also a municipal in Orleans, its in the Camp DB. here: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4722

Olley


----------



## BwB (Dec 5, 2009)

The drive from Paris to Millau is quite boring until you hit Clermont Ferrand. Although it's quite a hike, anywhere from C-Ferrand onwards has some lovely aires with some great views if you stick to the motorways. Most are new/fairly-new built. I stay on many of these several times a year.

Not used any sites on route so can't help you there.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

We use this aire regular just south of Orleons..

Aire

There are a few campsites along this stretch as well but we always seem to go out of season when they are closed.. :?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Stops*

Hi

Thanks for the replies.

I am trying to get from Calais to Santa Susanna with just one overnight stop. (We will have had a night at Calais)

Is it better then to push on a bit from Calais to somewhere?

Millau to Santa Susanna seems more than do-able.

As we are forced onto the toll free roads due to being class 4 on the motorways, I am looking to break the journey, but also have no idea how long each leg will take!

Russell


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*Gannat*

Hi, we have just returned this route and found a lovely municipal at Gannat, 20 k from Vichy. Big grassy pitches and a swimming pool for 10 euro a night!!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Stops*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> ...


OK, but this is a VERY different question to your OP. It is much, much longer and specifies no tolls. If this is what you indeed mean, I make that 20 hours driving in a large motorhome........

Dave


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Russell

We regularly use the N20, Orleans to Vierzon and stop over either on the aire at Lamotte-Beuvron or a few miles on at Nouan le Fuzelier.
For a campsite we use Salbris about 10 miles N of Vierzon. 
L off the main road as you enter Salbris from the N so no distance from the N20.

I estimate that Salbris is about 280 miles using route Rouen/Chartres/Orleans.


----------



## BwB (Dec 5, 2009)

Toll free motorways are one thing - just as fast (mainly) as the toll motorways. 

The normal trunk roads (like our A roads) are a different kettle of squid all together when it comes to timings. Depending on times of day/day of week/month of year, you can double or treble drivings times. I know they look like nice big straight roads on the map but by the time you factor in roundabouts, village speed limits, tractors, roadworks, it all adds up.

I normally like to be going through Paris in the dead of night so time my ferry crossing to arrive in France around 6/7pm, do a bit of shopping, get fuel, head towards Paris and allow around 3 hours to hit the capital, then get through it and out the other side before stopping for a kip.

I've done Paris during the day and it's 50/50 if you can get through in one piece :? I've also gone from Calais to and around Paris on the backroads and it takes an age if you're trying to be somewhere (fine if you're just wandering around looking at France).

As you've probably seen, the motorway is free from C-Ferrand down (ex-Millau bridge, but Millau is a lovely Town if you decide to go through it, only takes about 15 mins extra time and has some great views) to the coastal motorway when the tolls kick in again.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Journey*

Try again Russell.

The journey from "here" to Lake Garda is about 1000 miles and I do it as follows.

Day 1 - "here" - to Calais - Belgian border - about 300 road miles plus a sea crossing

Day 2 - Belgium - Obernai - 300 miles mixture of motorway and D roads - 7 hours

Day 3 - Obernai - Garda - 350 miles - mixture of motorway and non motorway - 8 hours

I am trying to establish if "here" to Santa Susanna is do-able in the same fashion toll free or if the journey is extended by so much as to dictate another night stop. If three overnights are needed, then for a two week jaunt, this is possibly not the destination to choose, other than by air!

Russell


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

we go to Playa de pals which is near Begur , when we leave Millau we arrive at about 1pm at pals a nice easy run after a long day to millau


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*Salbris*

Russell,

Salbris is a good choice - there's the regular campsite beside the lake in the town or two aires on the road North about 10 Km. (Nouan le Fuzelier as above and another one about 5 Km further North although there's no service there - which there is at Nouan le Fuzelier). The weekly market in Salbris is fairly large - Thursdays I think.

The site has wi-fi (free) and a proper motorhome service point. See Camping de Sologne - 16€/night when we were there a few weeks ago, but July/Aug may be dearer.

In Millau there are a stack of sites, but Les Rivages is far and away the best IMHO. Again with wi-fi for free and a proper service point. Easy walking distance into town and nice views of the viaduct if you pitch next to the river.

Ray


----------

